# New foal cant find nipple?



## zoey829 (Jun 5, 2007)

Plenty of mil is coming out but the little foal will not find it. We keep trying and she misses the niple. WHat to do?


----------



## Margaret (Jun 5, 2007)

It can take them a while to locate mom's teat, and when they do,- they usually only take a sip or two at a time at first.. But if the baby is getting tired and laying down, you can express some of moms milk, and put it in a syringe to give it to her.. Careful to give it to her slowly, so she doesent choke. She will get renewed strength to try to nurse again, once she has had some milk this way.. you can keep doing this, every 15-30 minutes until she can do it on her own. You can also help the baby position herself to assist her in getting at moms teat.


----------



## Mini Brook Farm (Jun 5, 2007)

Margaret has given you some excellent advise. I just went through this and would like to add a little.

Quietly and gently encourage the foal to the right area and when there gently touch (and scratch a little) the top of its butte. This normally initiates the suckling reflex. Another suggestion is to get a little of Moms milk on your finger and give it a taste as well as smear some over the teats to enhance the smell of milk in the right area. Good luck. I spent a day on the ground with mine but it was well worth the effort! I've got a little sucker now and hope to hear soon that you have success too!!!


----------



## zoey829 (Jun 5, 2007)

We are trting to put her mouth on the teat and she is sucking but cant seem to get to the teat. It is so upseting.


----------



## wildoak (Jun 5, 2007)

Trying to get a reluctant foal to nurse is the most frustrating thing you can do. With most foals, the harder you try the harder they resist. I would do what's been suggested - milk out the mare and syringe a couple of ounces into the foals mouth, slowly. Give her 15-20 minutes - she should perk up and try again, will give her strength to keep trying. The important thing at this point is to not let her get so weak that she quits trying. As long as you can get some colostrum into her fairly frequently, she will have the energy to find mom and will get it on her own eventually. If you keep having problems with her call your vet. I usually also give the foal a little Probios, and if they really have problems sustaining their energy level I've given a little bit of Karo before. Run it past your vet though.

Just takes patience




and persistence, but assuming she is a normal healthy foal otherwise she should be fine. I've had lots of foals who wouldn't nurse at first. They have a suck reflex, but just can't make it work. I have found with experience that trying too hard to make them nurse is just a frustrating experience for everyone lol. Good luck, hang in there.

Jan

Added - you didn't say when this foal was born. You do need to get colostrum into them in the first few hours for it to be absorbed. Your "window of opportunity" is about 12 hours but the sooner the better.


----------



## zoey829 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks for all the help. We are not sure when the foal was born, we were sleeping. We think anywhere from 2-4 in the morning.

It is so frustrating. The foal is not tired at all. She stands and walks around. I the vet will be here before noon. I am getting so nervous. Please little one drink!!! Oh BTW it is a filly :aktion033:


----------



## kaykay (Jun 5, 2007)

its so important that you milk the mare and syringe it to the filly. If she was born between 2-4 and hasnt drank that can cause big problems. Thats a very long time without nursing Once you get some down her it will be much easier to get her to nurse

also milk the mare and smear the milk all over the nipple. The foal will smell it and zero in on the nipple better.

The vet may need to tube her to get colostrum in


----------



## Reble (Jun 5, 2007)

OK I have helped a few dummy foals that will suck everywhere but on mom.

First milk mom out, by using a 60 CC ( 2oz.) syringe and cut of the end.

Turn the plunger and put it into the cut off part. great as a milker.

Than but the milk in a baby bottle and feed by keeping the bottle to where the nipples are and only feed there between the legs they usually only take 24 hours to figure it out but worth it all.

Also put molassas or syrup on the bottle nipple and moms nipples not too much not good for their system.

Do not give up, I know of two babies and only took about 8 hours for one, and 24 for the other.

Also if you have electro paste give the baby a little as recommended.

Good Luck.


----------



## Miniv (Jun 5, 2007)

I agree with everyone.........It's critical that you get colostrum in that baby.

The homemade breast pump does work.........or you can milk by hand. Try to get 15 to 20cc's into that baby to start with. Milk again in about 30 minutes and do it again.

Rubbing some milk over the dam's teats helps the baby locate things. And if she does get close to the teat, lightly scratch her butt. This is similar to what many dams do to encourage their baby to nurse.

Your vet may want to run an EgG test on her.

MA


----------



## zoey829 (Jun 5, 2007)

Update!! We are feading her via bottle. We are still trying to get her to feed off the mom and no luck. The vet said to keep doing it and call her in a few hours. How often should I do this. I am having trouble getting milk from the nipple. This is so touch and go.

Another ? Can I put Pediolyte in with the milk mixture? If so how much?


----------



## Miniv (Jun 5, 2007)

I would say to feed her every hour through today.......and tomorrow start feeding every 2 hours.

You need to get as much colostrum in her -- as much as her little stomach can hold at a time right now.

I would schedule for your vet to do the EGg test (antibody test) either late today or first thing tomorrow. The best time for a foal to receive the antibodies from the colostrum is in the first 6 hours from birth and then the foal's stomach slowly seals up over the next 6 hours.

If the test shows that her antibodies are low, the vet can do a plasma transfer. They usually do that when the foal is at least 24 hours old.

I am sending good thoughts for you, that your little one figures out where the groceries should be coming from REAL SOON. I know you are stressing........I've been there........

MA


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 5, 2007)

I agree, keep milking that mare and get as much as you can in the foal. Do not dilute the milk with anything else.

Your vet isnt coming out? This first day or so is critical for a newborn!! Does the foal eat from the bottle ok? Give her a chance, in between bottles, to find the real food on her own. Dont try to force her to find it.

And yes, I would certainly schedule that IgG test! It can be done as early as 12 hours, but at 24 is better.


----------



## zoey829 (Jun 5, 2007)

The vet came out and she is coming out again tonight. I am getting so stressed. We are having a hard time milking the horse. Please help.


----------



## tagalong (Jun 5, 2007)

zoey829 said:


> The vet came out and she is coming out again tonight. I am getting so stressed. We are having a hard time milking the horse. Please help.



You may be helping TOO much... a hungry foal will bump around and look to nurse... a full one will not care. Why is it hard to milk the mare? Does she not like it? I always do it by hand - very gently - and have never had any trouble - but if you are upset the mare may be picking that up and reacting in the same way...

Be calm around her - and the baby... sometimes it is best to simply leave them alone for a couple of hours and see what happens....



:


----------



## kaykay (Jun 5, 2007)

i feel so bad for you!! didnt your vet show you how to milk the mare and how much to feed etc?? Write down all your questions now on paper so you dont forget when she comes back. Im really suprised the vet didnt tube the foal but I AM NOT A VET.

To get milk massage the bag first lightly. Start at the top of the udder and gently squeeze and pull down tword the nipple at the same time. this strips the milk to come out the nipple

or do what the other post said and cut one end of a syringe and use that to milk the mare. I belive on the front page of lil beginnings under foaling info it shows how to make one

Sending prayers for your foal


----------



## Floridachick (Jun 5, 2007)

Where are you located? Maybe one of us is nearby and could help you? Is the foal attempting to nurse and can't? Or is the foal not even trying? Did you or the vet check for a cleft pallet?


----------



## zoey829 (Jun 5, 2007)

I live in Williamstown, NJ.

The vet did tube food her when she came down. I am just feeling so scared. The vet is to come back after 6. Ugh!


----------



## Reble (Jun 5, 2007)

You need to be feeding the baby every 20 - 30 minutes. at least 60cc. which is 2 oz.

Is her udder full, if so try the syringe that you can make as a plunger for milking. Need at least one or two more helpers to milk the mare.

Should be able to get enough milk out to do two to three feedings. Keep trying.

Keep calm and keep milking, the foal will soon catch on. Don't give up, will be all worth while in the long run.

Sorry wish I was closer.


----------



## Floridachick (Jun 5, 2007)

Sorry I am in FL. What are you doing when you try to milk the mare?


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 5, 2007)

The 'backwards' syringe plunger thing works great and is really easy to get the milk out. It should come pouring. Is the mare just not wanting to stand for it, or????

Take a deep breath, things will be ok. It is a great suggestion to write down all of your questions. When the vet is there you are probably so involved that you forget.. jot them down as you go. When I have a bunch of questions like that- I also write down the vet's reply, as I will never remember it all, and I can use that as a reminder/ reference guide.


----------



## zoey829 (Jun 5, 2007)

The mare is great ahe stands. I dont know what you mean by backwards pump. Please help.


----------



## Reble (Jun 5, 2007)

Hope this helps...

The milking machine....


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks Reble, I'm at work so couldnt send pics, but have one of these at home!!

Take the inside of the syringe out. Take the outer (white) section. Cut the end off where a needle would go.

Turn that around and put it back on the other section, and you can see that the flared end is now on the end where the needle would have been.

This is the part that goes up over the mare's teat. Rather than 'plunging' the syringe, you are pulling, to draw out the milk. It creates a pretty good vaccuum- make sure you hold it up there firmly enough so you aren't just sucking air, and you will be SHOCKED how quickly and how much the milk comes.

Dont pull it too fast- just do some at a time- and milk both sides of mama. When your syringe is getting full, pour the milk into your container..... You will get the feel of this pretty quick and boy, is it handy!

If you have a mare that loses a foal, etc.. this is a really easy way to extract and SAVE the colostrum!! We have had folks here do that, and when someone had an emergency, it was there and ready to go. The vet says it will keep for quite a long time in the freezer- we double freezer bag ours and date it.

I think these photos should be put on the thread that is saved for info- best of.. ??

Just edited to mention we use a pretty good sized syringe for this- a pretty big one.


----------



## Reble (Jun 5, 2007)

This is the biggest I could find here at home, 60 cc syringe, was using this for my goat.

I could get about 12 oz out of a goat so hope you can get enough out to feed the foal 2 oz.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 5, 2007)

How are things going I hope you got her nursing by now

don't forget the butt scratching it really helps as she is near the nipple

Hoping things are going fine by now

Lori


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 5, 2007)

I think she has run off in search of a big syringe!! :bgrin


----------



## Reble (Jun 5, 2007)

Sorry had to get hubby's supper. No still feeding the third goat Zorro but only 3 times a day, and he is eating his mom goat feed, and looks like he is eating hay.

All three jumping and playing around. Thanks for asking.


----------



## zoey829 (Jun 5, 2007)

Update!!! Ok the foal is sucking off momma :aktion033: I thought I was going to die!!! I hope the trend keeps up. Thanks so much for all support. The vet is coming out tomorrow for blood. Pray all is well


----------



## Reble (Jun 5, 2007)

See always before 24 hours. :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## zoey829 (Jun 5, 2007)

You guys are awesome!!!! Thanks for the pics. I was so excited I forgot to thank you. I have never been part of such an awesome group. Your minis are lucky to have you guys!


----------



## tagalong (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm so glad to here that the foal figured it out... :aktion033: ...most of them do!

Check the mare's bag every so often to make sure he is continuing to nurse (which I am sure he will now)....



:


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 5, 2007)

great :aktion033:

Zoey that is only the beginning of all you can learn here

stay tuned its a great education


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

I am so happy to hear about that improvement!! She will be good to go now I'm sure. Bend over on the other side and make SURE she really is. Someone I know had a colt that would stick his head up under there and root around, but wasnt really drinking!

I am so happy for you and the little four legged family. Let us know how she's doing and how the tests come out. :bgrin


----------



## wildoak (Jun 5, 2007)

Good, glad to hear that update.



Sounds like you did a great job - have been there many times and it just drives you crazy when they won't nurse. Sounds like she is on the right track now.

Jan


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jun 6, 2007)

That's great but you still need to put your hand on the foals throat to make sure it is actually swallowing milk.

For the record I continue to check the mares bag once a day throughout the whole nursing period.

A full bag is the first indication that something is wrong- sometimes there appears to be nothing wrong with the foal at all but if that bag is full- something is up!!

(Of course if you have other mares and foals you do have to be sure the foal is not just going home for tea with a friend!!



)


----------



## zoey829 (Jun 6, 2007)

That is so funny (tea with a friend, lol) You people make me laugh and oh yeh, save a foal or 2. I feel so much better. It has been touch and go but this morning she was feeding and bucking around. Still skinny but I am sure that will come in time. Thanks so much for those pic. I will keep you posted.


----------



## Sue S (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm so glad your little one found the nipple, I was going through the same thing last week, Our baby had a hard time finding the teats, now no problem at all, I was a nervous wreck.


----------



## zoey829 (Jun 7, 2007)

When we put her out today she was running and jumping like a kangaroo :new_shocked: She is so sweet. Her legs look better and we are playing them by ear based on her gaining wt.

We are waiting on blood work still. The vet said soemthing about plasma insert if levels are low. Is that a needle or an operation? Is it a costly thing? Lets hope all is well.

Thanks for all the help. It has been a saver!


----------



## CJMM6 (Jun 8, 2007)

I just would like to say that I read this entire post and I want to commend each & every one of you that answered. :aktion033: Sometimes everyone doesn't pull together but when the chips are down we are all there for the

little ones and what we can do to help them.



:

By the way, if you want to put some weight on the foal feed Momma about 1/4 cup of calf mana in her grain. The foal will be chubby befor you know it. cjmm


----------



## zoey829 (Jun 9, 2007)

Everyone has pulled together like a medical tv show. I can not thank everyone enough. So I have to update..

Mom and baby are doing well. Wt has been put on and she plays all day. We took her off the pain med and she is still running around so we think it was a virus. So she is still on the virus meds.

Her legs are still boewed but we are playing that by ear. Watch how she grows. I will up date. Thanks so much it has been all my pleasure!


----------



## Minimor (Jun 9, 2007)

that's great to hear that she is doing better!

Just curious--what meds is she on for a virus?


----------

